# Everyone think good thoughts for Marc Antony



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Our Maltese, Marc Antony, has not been doing well lately. We have ben treating him for failing kidneys, a bad liver, and an enlarged heart for some time now. The poor guy is on several daily medications. He started having seizures about two weeks ago and had to be place on phenobarb. He has really been declining every since then. His breed has a life expectany of 12-14 years and he just turned 16 a short while ago.

I have really started worrying because his buddy for the last 9 years, our MinPin Sam, has refused to leave his side for any longer than it takes to eat or go to the bathroom for the last 48 hours. It is like he knows something we do not.

He been having trouble standing for about a week now and has to be assisted when going to the bathroom or drinking. He stopped eating a few days ago and has now stopped drinking. He also has become non-responsive over the last 24 hours. I have noticed he has started keeping his ears back constantly. I am afraid today might be his last vet trip. I cannot continue to keep him going if there is a chance he is suffering.

He has been the sweetest dog in the world. He even raised a stray cat from a baby. He would carry it around in his mouth like it was his own baby. They are still very close. I know I am not supposed to play favorites but he has been my favorite pet for the last 16 years.

*Marc Antony in his younger days.*









*Marc Antony and his faithful buddy, Sam.*









*Trying to keep him comfortable last night.*


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I feel for you pal. I have had to put down 2 of my cats in the past month. One was 18, the other 15. No doubt they are like family, and you love em just as much. Good luck to you. He is a cute pup.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quality of life and minimizing any suffering should be your guide now. The emotions will always be there, now and afterwards, but the most responsible thing you can do is to let him go when prolonging things would not serve his benefit.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

An animal becomes a member of the family over time. I feel for ya man.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Yikes. I'm sorry to hear that. I know it's difficult, but based on your description, it sounds like he's had a great, long life and it's time to let him go.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you... I know it sux. I have always been really attached to animals, especially dogs. A dog or any pet will show you true unconditional love and more loyalty than 95% of all the humans walking on this earth. There's a reason why they're called "Mans best friend". Because they truly are. 

16 years is a long time, just keep him comfortable for as long as you can.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Been there and done that several times in my life and it was like I lost one of my kids. They become one of the family real fast around here. May Marc go in peace.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear that. It certainly sounds like he has had a good life. I went through something very similar a little over three years ago and I know that it is very hard.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

*Update*

Marc Antony became completely non-responsive late yesterday evening. At around 3:30am this morning he started to show signs of distress and had to be taken to a local 24hr Veterinary ER.

The doctor determined he was actively dying at that time and that he was possibly suffering so we ended his life. :smt086


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, doing the right thing doesn't make it any easier, I know. The only comfort I might provide is to assure you that in time the pain you feel will go away and what remains forever are the sweet memories.

The first time I had to put down one of my dogs it broke my heart, as I'm sure yours is now. But once that subsides, every time you think of him it will bring a smile to your heart.

God Bless to you, and same to Sam.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My prayers for Mark Antony. And for you and the family as well. May God bless all. I've had two loved ones pass thus far this year.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I really feel for you. Last time I cried like a baby was in 2002 when I lost #4 collie the same way. I'm on #5 now.


----------

